# My name is INDI...INDIGO



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

*You've seen all the imposters...*





*Now his real identity finally declassified after 50yrs (of 2nd rate knock-offs, phoney gadgets and ridiculously implausible missions), the true Agent 0-0-7 of the Australian Secret Intelligence Service (ASIS) IS...

INDI...INDIGO*


*His real origin and top secret missions revealed to the world - Summer 2016 in theaters worldwide. ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUES!*

_This message will self-destruct in 007 seconds..._


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Indigo Bond is an Australian secret agent working for MI6 who also answers by his codename, 007,This is a twenty-six productions of the real Indigo James Bond 007.. He also likes the ladies to... Nick i love it Thank you for posting it...​


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL, Mi6 is in England! Indi is also a man of action and _a fighter not a lover_, so no time for the ladies

Come to think of it, he kind of resembles Aussie Bond actor George Lazenby


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Indigo Bond does no how to charm the ladies but that is his secret..Stay tuned for another Indigo bond signature...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> LOL, Mi6 is in England! Indi is also a man of action and _a fighter not a lover_, so no time for the ladies
> 
> Come to think of it, he kind of resembles Aussie Bond actor George Lazenby


I see Indi more like a Russel Crow !!:budgie::budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> I see Indi more like a Russel Crow !!:budgie::budgie:


Ummmm Secret Miss Cathy you let the secret out of the bag... I was going to do Russel Crow Next after James Bond...Any more ideas keep them coming...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute and funny!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great picture, Nick! Indigo sure is a crafty fellow 
Looking forward to seeing those ideas in action, Lyn! :clap:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> What a great picture, Nick! Indigo sure is a crafty fellow
> Looking forward to seeing those ideas in action, Lyn! :clap:


Thanks but Lyn deserves full credit for making the photo. I'm just the publicist


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Thanks but Lyn deserves full credit for making the photo. I'm just the publicist


Well, the *publicist did a great job too


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good stuff....


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow, I had no idea Indigo was so extroverted and adventurous! I'm sure he has many facets to his personality . He IS charming, not to mention cute, I'll give you that :laughing2:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

hahaha- I bet the ladies will rush into the cinemas! When will he appear to the premiere of the movie? (and when?) I have to be there!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Indi will star in a roll soon coming to all cinemas! The premiere movie Starring Indigo bond, Lord of the rings, Harry Potter will be coming to your cinemas soon based all around the world. We have to wait for Indigo's manager to book all of the tickets and sell out seats at the theather's for the production to start.....


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my - Indiana Jones, Indigo Bond, LOTR, and Harry Potter...our busy little AU Heartthrob is really giving Skipooterky a run for the money


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Our brave hero Indigo is certainly a star! 

And he looks very sleek in that armour


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my! I'll wait for the announcement! I'll be there when the movie comes in Greece, Lyn!


----------

